# Native instruments Maschine MKII or MKIII?



## Bradley Swaff (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I always try to purchase items as cheap as possible, but I’d like to see them benefit me just as well as something new. 

I’m looking to by a Native Instruments MK2 Studio, since I have found them for sell around $349 now, instead of $999, like they were years ago.

My question is, with all the new upgrades out, especially the Native Inteuments MK3 studio, do you think I will still be making a good move. Especially since I’m just learning machine and I don’t creat a lot of hip hop/rap or r&b, I will mostly be using it for synth style/cinematic material for instrumentals (tv and film).

Computer specs: Apple MacBook Pro, 2.6ghz, 16gb RAM

Thank you all for your opinions!


----------



## zvenx (Sep 24, 2018)

I think you may be slightly confusing the line.. there has only been one Studio (which I guess would make it the Mk1 Studio if they ever come out with a Mk2 Studio?)..... the mk2's and mk3's are just called maschine and are smaller than the studio hardware.....the mk3 does have improvements over the mk2, including a faster workflow design.....and for me, that is the one that appeals to me the most...... that said I still have two mk1's that I use daily without issue... rsp


----------



## jneebz (Sep 24, 2018)

zvenx said:


> I think you may be slightly confusing the line.. there has only been one Studio (which I guess would make it the Mk1 Studio if they ever come out with a Mk2 Studio?)..... the mk2's and mk3's are just called maschine and are smaller than the studio hardware.....the mk3 does have improvements over the mk2, including a faster workflow design.....and for me, that is the one that appeals to me the most...... that said I still have two mk1's that I use daily without issue... rsp


Thanks for the links. Do you know if the software is the same across all models? I’m in the same boat as the OP, and am wondering if the new Mikro would be a cost effective move into Maschine land...


----------



## zvenx (Sep 24, 2018)

yes same software.....exact same software (well I think only maschine mk1 will run the original maschine v1 software, but we have been on v2 for maybe 3/4 years now?.

Firstly you can really use the software without the hardware, the hardware just may make your workflow much easier....the new mikro has more limitations than the previous hardware in terms of screens etc, but if you are looking at the computer screen to do your editing etc that maybe moot.
rsp


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks folks! I apologize for getting some of that information wrong. I did own one of the mk2 mini’s, but I just couldn’t catch on how to use it. Is the regular size mk2 (larger one) easier to operate at all.

I never watched any good tutorials or training courses, so that’s one of my mistakes. I just found the Mk2 full size for $349, some for less. Is the price tag worth it or should I keep saving my money for the mk3? 

My only issue is, I have so many other financial obligations, I was hoping the Mk2 would be a good decision.


----------



## jneebz (Sep 24, 2018)

zvenx said:


> yes same software.....exact same software (well I think only maschine mk1 will run the original maschine v1 software, but we have been on v2 for maybe 3/4 years now?.
> 
> Firstly you can really use the software without the hardware, the hardware just may make your workflow much easier....the new mikro has more limitations than the previous hardware in terms of screens etc, but if you are looking at the computer screen to do your editing etc that maybe moot.
> rsp


Cool...thank you, good info. Yeah I have a dedicated MacBook Pro I would use with the Mikro. Probably give it a try...


----------



## Iostream (Sep 27, 2018)

I have used various Maschine hardware, Mk1, Mk2 mikro, and mk3. Never used the studio. I will say that the mk3 was worth the upgrade, from a workflow perspective it is just easier to move around with. I like the pads a bit more, and more dedicated buttons for things makes it easier to get where I want quickly. I will say that I only use the pads themselves for drumming, as I prefer to use a keyboard for actual melodic lines.
While Mikro does come with the same software, I find it very limiting in actual use. The pads are good, but if you want to use it for more than drumming, the complete lack of screens is very crippling. One of the things I use Maschine for most is sampling/sample editing. I wouldn't even bother doing that on the mikro. Using a full Maschine mk3 controller, sampling, editing samples, and general workflow is very fast.


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 27, 2018)

Maschine MK 1 will run the 2.0 software.


----------



## Iostream (Sep 27, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> Maschine MK 1 will run the 2.0 software.


It will, but it did not ship with it, and it was a paid upgrade, so Maschine Mk 1 users had to pay $99 to upgrade as I recall.


----------

